# Bella Pups/ Patricia Hess



## Daniel Mee (Oct 17, 2017)

If you are considering Bella Pups or Patricia Hess as a breeder, please feel free to contact me and I will tell you our family's unfortunate story. My suggestion is look elsewhere. 

:crying:


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry for your experience  it seems there is more than 1 thread which calls out the ethics of this "breeder." 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/220746-bella-pups-pennington-nj.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/choosing-golden-retriever-breeder-puppy/205201-bella-pups.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-puppy/220746-bella-pups-pennington-nj-2.html


----------



## sward4 (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi Daniel,

We recently purchased a puppy from Bella's Pups/Patricia Hess and are very disappointed after our local vet examined the puppy. I would like to learn more about your experience, as we feel deceived by her and her inability to disclose the issues so clearly found by our local vet.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

sward4 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> We recently purchased a puppy from Bella's Pups/Patricia Hess and are very disappointed after our local vet examined the puppy. I would like to learn more about your experience, as we feel deceived by her and her inability to disclose the issues so clearly found by our local vet.



So sorry to hear that your bad experience with Bella Pups and Patricia Hess has been due to your puppy's poor health. Did you look through the other threads on this site regarding Bella Pups lack of health clearances?


----------



## sward4 (Dec 9, 2017)

Daniel Mee:
interested in hearing about your experience with Patricia Hess. How can I contact you?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You could send PM_ but you need a lot more posts to enable that feature. Maybe go around the photos section and comment on some cute photos, and get your post # up.


----------



## lbkula (Jan 8, 2018)

As a new member to this forum, I am limited in ability to message other members. I would appreciate any insights on this breeder, as we were considering getting a pup through them. Please message me with your experience. Ty


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

lbkula said:


> As a new member to this forum, I am limited in ability to message other members. I would appreciate any insights on this breeder, as we were considering getting a pup through them. Please message me with your experience. Ty


Welcome to the forum, good luck in your search. 



> ArchersMom posted some thread links you may want to read through-
> 
> I'm sorry for your experience it seems there is more than 1 thread which calls out the ethics of this "breeder."
> 
> ...


----------



## lbkula (Jan 8, 2018)

duplicate post deleted


----------



## mwrafter (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi there Daniel,
I am so sorry about your experience with your pup. I would LOVE to talk to you to see if we could compare stories. We recently lost our pup very suddenly at 6 1/2 years old. WE ARE DEVISTATED. My email is [email protected]. I'd love to hear from you.
Thanks Michelle


----------



## Doodlemomma (May 25, 2018)

Daniel Mee said:


> If you are considering Bella Pups or Patricia Hess as a breeder, please feel free to contact me and I will tell you our family's unfortunate story. My suggestion is look elsewhere.
> 
> :crying:


Hi Michelle, How can I get in touch with you, we are picking up soon, and have concern over her lack of information and unwillingness to put anything in writing?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Doodlemomma said:


> Hi Michelle, How can I get in touch with you, we are picking up soon, and have concern over her lack of information and unwillingness to put anything in writing?



Welcome to the forum, I looked at the wrong member, thought you were referring to the OP. 

You can contact members through the Forum's Private Message system, however, you need 15 posts before you can send a PM to another member with the exception of contacting any member of the Mod Team.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Doodlemomma said:


> Hi Michelle, How can I get in touch with you, we are picking up soon, and have concern over her lack of information and unwillingness to put anything in writing?


I believe you are directing your question to this member?? She has her email in her post if you wish to contact her. Good luck. 



mwrafter said:


> Hi there Daniel,
> I am so sorry about your experience with your pup. I would LOVE to talk to you to see if we could compare stories. We recently lost our pup very suddenly at 6 1/2 years old. WE ARE DEVISTATED. My email is [email protected]. I'd love to hear from you.
> Thanks Michelle


----------



## mchapin (Jul 13, 2018)

Doodlemomma said:


> Hi Michelle, How can I get in touch with you, we are picking up soon, and have concern over her lack of information and unwillingness to put anything in writing?


Hi there,

I'm supposed to pick up in August. Did you end up picking up? How was your experience?


----------



## mchapin (Jul 13, 2018)

I am very interested to hear your story as I'm picking up in August.


----------



## Sonya Cashner (Jun 28, 2019)

Our dog from Bella pups 10/19/2013 has just been diagnosed with intestinal cancer...her is just under 6. 

We are devastated!! Has anyone else had a similar diagnosis from a Bella pup?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

you might find other posts you can comment on, or just comment here the seven posts you have to have to send a PM. Feel free to post about your dog's issues, it will only help to advise those searching this breeder out on google..


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Sonya Cashner said:


> Hi I would like t talk to you - I don't know how to connect here
> 
> Our dog from Bella pups 10/19/2013 has just been diagnosed with intestinal cancer...her is just under 6.
> 
> We are devastated!!


Hello and welcome. You can PM members once you have 7 posts. My recommendation is to go to the puppy forum or photo contest threads and make 6 more comments how cute the pups are to achieve your 7 posts. I do not recommend posting your personal email as once posted on this site it cannot be removed and will remain here. You have up to 4 hours from your original post to edit it and remove your email. You can include your email in your PM to members should you choose to do so.

I am very sorry for your pups diagnosis. Wishing you both well. Spoil her rotten and try and get some joy out of each day. Good luck!


----------



## Sonya Cashner (Jun 28, 2019)

took down email - sorry did not realize I cold not post on a private forum...


----------



## Michael C (Sep 24, 2020)

Sonya Cashner said:


> Our dog from Bella pups 10/19/2013 has just been diagnosed with intestinal cancer...her is just under 6.
> 
> We are devastated!! Has anyone else had a similar diagnosis from a Bella pup?


Hello, our puppy Shotsy from Bella Pups born 9/4/12 was diagnosed ( 7/24/20) with spleen and liver cancer at 7yr 10 mos . we were crushed. We had spleen removed due to enlargement. It bought him till his birthday where we decided to put him down on 9/4/20. we wanted him to walk in with dignity rather than me carrying him in. He stopped eating. All i can remember from bella pups { Patricia} is that we had an appt w male pups. We picked Shotsy. However Super Storm Sandy hit us in NJ and she called all owners to come quickly to get their pups, she had no power and so we did. I have an AKC chart of how Shotsy was born with various dogs that mated. She is not on the breeder list. Jay lapp is on it. AS far as other papers, none what so ever. We did not realize going pure bred involved so much certifications. we are crushed by his recent passing , however we are glad to have him for 8 yrs than never to have had him. Michael C


----------



## AnhC (Sep 25, 2020)

Daniel Mee said:


> If you are considering Bella Pups or Patricia Hess as a breeder, please feel free to contact me and I will tell you our family's unfortunate story. My suggestion is look elsewhere.
> 
> :crying:


thanks for info. I was in contact with her yesterday since she was in NJ and due to Covid19 puppies sales has increased tremendously. I was wondering why her website does not show the dogs health status, price of puppies, or puppy application form. I guess those are all red flags...


----------



## Smahadev (Jan 18, 2021)

sward4 said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> We recently purchased a puppy from Bella's Pups/Patricia Hess and are very disappointed after our local vet examined the puppy. I would like to learn more about your experience, as we feel deceived by her and her inability to disclose the issues so clearly found by our local vet.


We bought a labradoodle from her in 2013 and had lots of minor health issues - worms, ear infections etc. soon within 3 yrs mild onset of hip issues and knee issues and now epileptic with severe hind leg problems. She as a breeder is very suspect....


----------



## Linzi teddy (Jan 21, 2021)

We bought our boy from Patricia Hess 4 years ago tomorrow. We had to put him down last night. Teddy was a wonderful dog although came with some serious health conditions that started to show through at an early age. In the end he had been fighting IBD with no response for the past 6 months, after going through an exploratory laparoscopic surgery to diagnose. His final days were the hardest of my life, couldn’t eat, drink, belly swollen to a balloon and he looked at me with eyes that said I’m ready to go mom. I don’t know the history with Patricia Hess but it seems to many babies are being born with serious issues from her. I would like to hear more stories if possible. Thank you 

linzi


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Linzi teddy said:


> We bought our boy from Patricia Hess 4 years ago tomorrow. We had to put him down last night. Teddy was a wonderful dog although came with some serious health conditions that started to show through at an early age. In the end he had been fighting IBD with no response for the past 6 months, after going through an exploratory laparoscopic surgery to diagnose. His final days were the hardest of my life, couldn’t eat, drink, belly swollen to a balloon and he looked at me with eyes that said I’m ready to go mom. I don’t know the history with Patricia Hess but it seems to many babies are being born with serious issues from her. I would like to hear more stories if possible. Thank you
> 
> linzi


I am so sorry. That is terrible. I went thru IBD with a Bichon and it was tough. We also finally had to let her go but she was a lot older than Teddy. I have seen that "ready to go look" before and I am glad you made the most loving choice for him. It is always hard.


----------



## Sammyg33 (7 mo ago)

Daniel Mee said:


> If you are considering Bella Pups or Patricia Hess as a breeder, please feel free to contact me and I will tell you our family's unfortunate story. My suggestion is look elsewhere.
> 
> :crying:


Please message me-we also have an unfortunate story


----------



## Sammyg33 (7 mo ago)

Sonya Cashner said:


> Our dog from Bella pups 10/19/2013 has just been diagnosed with intestinal cancer...her is just under 6.
> 
> We are devastated!! Has anyone else had a similar diagnosis from a Bella pup?


Hi Sonya- our golden from bella pups that we got in July 2013 was just diagnosed with intestinal cancer last Friday (8.5 years old)


----------

